
BBS, The documentary – part 3 of 8 – Make It Pay - uranium235
https://video.qoto.org/videos/watch/e58b50cf-1dfa-4798-a303-5383a01a018d
======
uranium235
BBS of today; peertube, mastadon, ipfs

